# Hurghada to Sharm



## akteacher (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello All!
I am looking to travel to Hurghada to Sharm via East Delta Bus Co. I am also open to using other companies if anyone has information about them. East Delta Bus Co. has a seemingly very professional website that offers online booking. However, I am a little nervous to punch in my credit card information. Has anyone used this service? Do I really have to go to Hurghada to buy my tickets (I'm currently in Gouna)? Any help will be appreciated!

Laura


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Why not fly????? Quicker and so much easier. Try Egyptair and Smart Aviation.


----------



## akteacher (Mar 12, 2013)

Egypt Air is super spendy at the moment (450 usd) and can't get out on Smart until the 30th.


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you sure it is 450 US Dollars and not 450 Egyptian Pounds which sounds more likely? 

I have only used that route about twelve or maybe fourteen times and I think that is the maximum I have ever paid.

I don 't think I would even contemplate using the bus (East Delta) because it is a long journey and the handful of buses I have used from that company, leave a lot to be desired believe me!


----------



## akteacher (Mar 12, 2013)

...


----------



## akteacher (Mar 12, 2013)

I know the price sounds ridiculous but it's true. 1900 pounds one way!. We decided to head to Luxor for a few days and then come back to the coast somewhere on this side. Dahab will be another trip. Maybe in the spring. Thanks for input


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Absolute shocker - I have never seen the flight from Sharm to Hurghada or vice versa at this price. 
Enjoy Luxor - it is my favourite!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

The ferry is a lot cheaper than flying....used it many times.
Also did the bus once.....from Hurghada to Sharma via Luxor
was about 14 hours....never again!!!


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Happy New Year to everyone. 

Sorry but I believe the ferry is not working at the moment and indeed has not done so for quite a long time now (unless anyone else knows differently) and also the cost was very nearly the cost of flying for some reason. Really the best way to travel between Hurghada and Sharm is the airlines but who knows why Egyptair is suddenly so extortionately high priced now ???????


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Lewroll you could well be right. It's a few years since I left Hurghada.
It used to be 250 le, and was quick and easy...shame it's gone...
Egyptair never did me any favours!


----------

